# n64 bad fur day



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

ok im a little lost on this game... i just started a new game... has any 1 played and beat this game? :thumbsup:


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

ttt...............


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

need help on this game dont know where to go.....


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

ttt....


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

hehe that was a great game lmk what/where you are and ill see if i can help you


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

yea it's a great game... im in a dance club and dont know where to go.... i hope you can help me out....


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

k here's hoping my memory is right.....

when you go into the disco club, turn to the left and go down the stairs, then go to the left where you should see a few bikers standing against a counter, go behind them
to find a boulder, push it up the stairs and to the front door, there should be a switch there, roll the boulder onto the switch to open up a door on the far wall straight across from you. 

I hope this is right, Let me know if you need more help or if i made a mistake.


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

ok i did that.. now what do i do? thanks so much for taking the time to help me out...


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

ok next i think it you have to go back to where the bikers are standing, near them should be a keg, get drunk, so you can take a leak, after getting "wasted" go to the dance floor. Now you have to pee on one of the male dancers so that they turn into a ball, you will then have to pee on them some more, push him into the door that the switch made, be careful though, because if you take the "stream" off of them they will get up and come after you. The alka sheltzer is located right
in the middle of the dance floor, you may have to walk around the stand a bit to find the ramp though.


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

Now that the first rock man is through the door, go through the door after 
him. You will appear right beside him, so go behind him and start pushing 
him along the cat walk to the right. Along the way, female dancers may step
out of holes causing you to fall off, DON'T LET THAT HAPPEN. Just be 
careful and take your time. Once you get it to the end, there will be a 
switch, push the rock onto the switch to make the big door close and two on
either side of it open.


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

Now for a trickier part, you will have to pee on the other two rock men and make them enter the two new doorways, one for each rock man. After you push the first in, it will crash down beside Berri's cage. After you push the second one in, it will BREAK berri's cage, she will jump down and run off, leaving some money behind....In order to get it, jump up on the ledge to the left or right of the middle door, you should be able to see where berri's cage was so jump up to that ledge and grab the cash then you can leave. :thumbsup: 

That should get you to the next part if you need any more help just lmk :wave:


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i haveing problems geting them into doorway.. got any hints lol...


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

lots of practice...LOL do one guy at a time and stay really close....ummm ya try that lol


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

hows it going in the game duder


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

im so mad at this game lol .. i have not played it in 2 days.. i might play it tonight....


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i cant belive it .. my paddle must be broke.. the Z button spring .. dose not go back.. so i tryed to use it .. and it dont work...


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

aaaah man you have no luck and this is the type of game that will just eat waya at you untill you finish it....time 4 a new n64 controller


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i got that covered.. i have another 1 lol...


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

don't forget the cash on the middle upper ledge in the disco....and yes, get as close as possible to the rock guys and practice, practice, practice....


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

lol i forgot about the cash thanks for adding that


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

every time i get close to them ... they turn around and hit me... am i to close?


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

ps thanks for your help ....


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

pee on him from a didtance by leaning back so he curls up and then get closer


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

only part of the game i find frustrating is the end of the war when i'm trying to get past the last beach area....harder than the final alien boss....overall the game is one of the best :thumbsup:


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

on a another fourm.. i heard by pressing the z buttom make him pee farther? is this true? i didnt get the chance of trying it .. my brother is playing wave race lol...


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

how much are the paddles ? and where do i get them?


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

POCKETWOCKET said:


> only part of the game i find frustrating is the end of the war when i'm trying to get past the last beach area....harder than the final alien boss....overall the game is one of the best :thumbsup:


damn that last beach took forever, and i also agree that the last boss was easier than the beach lol

i can remember about the z button i dont have my game right now


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

spyhunter50 said:


> on a another fourm.. i heard by pressing the z buttom make him pee farther? is this true?


yes, use the Z button to give your stream more range....


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

hole smoke .. yea it did help a lot.... i got out there finaly ... now im to a boss with a huge bone... how do i kill him?


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

bigga bona guy (Buga the Knut)....you have to wait bite him in front which makes his pants drop and then you get the "action" button which lets you chomp his hiney....three times....


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

the action" button .. you mean the B button on the floor?


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

ok i just beated that boss... after that you just get the $$ and go back to the mane place.. and get the hive again? because that what i did... now im in haunted house.... i just become a bat..lol


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

ok, i think there was some cash you may have missed in the main area, before you go into the hive again but that can wait, when your a bat you have to pick up the villagers spread around the house, and bring them to the grinder. Eventually, the rope that the Count is hanging from will break and he will fall into the grinder himself. Allowing you to 
return to squirrel form.


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

oh yeahhhhh....the shotgun....time to split some zombie heads :thumbsup: 

soon enough you'll be going off to war


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

im off to war... what do i do first?... thank's SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP GUY'S TODAY... i thank this is 1 of the best games i ever played....


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

spyhunter50 said:


> im off to war... what do i do first?...


get the turtle out of the toilet and clear away the plane wreckage so you can get to the island (ahhhh....saving private rodent - love the opening beach scene)....watch out for the little loveable fuzzball teddy bears, especially the one with the twin mounted machine gun turret down in the labyrinth....eventually you get to drive the tank :thumbsup:


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

im in a hall .. and they are lot's lazer's around..i dont know what to do.. i tryed jumping into the center where the health is.. but i just blow up... what am i missing? thanks for your help.


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

You can see your destination in the distance, but it's heavily guarded by bank
security and Lasers. Your job is to dispose of the security. Hide behind a
column, and when you hear Berri running towards you, press "B" and get Matrix style on the guards. In the air, you can move the aiming crosshairs with
the control stick and fire with "Z". After taking out several guards, Berri
disables a set of lasers, and you can move on to the next set. Get by all four
sets of security (while being amused by the slow motion attack scenes) and you
reach the vault.

Berri disables the rather complex laser setup, and opens the vault. Go inside,
and you will find CASH. Lots of CASH. More CASH then Conker has ever seen!
Hit some if it with the frying pan, and pick it up. Keep picking up the money
until you see the cutscene where Conker is tired of chasing it around. And
guess what... Conker is a MILLIONAIRE!


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

no, he's in the bunker on the island with the tediz....it takes a little "trial and error" to figure out how to get around, over, under and through the beams....sometimes you even have to jump and use the tail spin to get through....and some crawling....but watch out each time you pass a set of beams, those nasty tediz will get you from around corners and they will drop from the grates in the ceiling....


----------



## 1988redcrx (Jul 29, 2005)

o when he said he was in the hall i though it was the bank enterance my bad lol


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

the gun turret will be next :devil:


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i finally got out of there... some of them i could find out how so i just crawled and went threw .lol so now im in the matrix thing.. i love this game lol...


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

only one thing will stand between you and the throne:

*Heinrich*


have fun :wave:


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

how many time's do throw the ALIEN out? and is there any tip's how? lol and is that the end of the game?


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

long answer:
_And the Lord spake, saying, 'First shalt thou take out the Holy Pin. Then, shalt thou count to three. No more. No less. Three shalt be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, nor either count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the third number, be reached, then, lobbest thou thy Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch towards thy foe, who, being naughty in My sight, shall snuff it.' _ 


ok, short answer:
three

as to the how, you have to wear out the toggle by spinning it, either left or right doesn't matter, just like in mario 64 with bowser, and try to aim him at the "deleted expletive" airlock....


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i did IT.. i found that pressing Z it block's from him biteing me... i might have to play it again some time soon... i want to that all of you from helping me threw this wonderful game...


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

congrats, King Conker....it does have good replay value, not as much as Resident Evil 4, but it is always fun to go back thru the adventures of Conker's Bad Fur Day :thumbsup:


----------



## StewartFan20 (Mar 25, 2007)

I haven't played that game in such a long time. Too bad I'm not into consoles anymore, All I have now is a xbox 360. Sold the Wii and PS3 last week.


----------



## spyhunter50 (May 17, 2005)

i thought they made it for thr xbox...


----------

